# Precision Boost Overdrive Override



## gerardfraser (Jul 29, 2019)

So I was wondering how much over max boost can you get on a Ryzen 3xxx CPU.

Motherboard MSI X470 Gaming Plus + 3600X
Max over boost on 6 of 12 cores is 125Mhz for total of 4525Mhz.

Updates to Precision Boost Overdrive Override for the AMD Ryzen 3000 Series can give an addition 200Mhz added to what is printed on the box.

Anyone have any luck going over max boost clock.

CPU-What is printer on the box.
*Ryzen 9 3950X  *-4700 Max Boost
*Ryzen 9 3900X  -*4600 Max Boost
*Ryzen 7 3800X  -*4500 Max Boost
*Ryzen 7 3700X  -*4400 Max Boost
*Ryzen 5 3600X  -*4400 Max Boost
*Ryzen 5 3600    -*4200 Max Boost

MY 3600X Hitting 4500Mhz Cinebench 20











Video showing max over boost in a couple games and Valley Benchmark 1.0 running 4K where you need every Mhz J/K.









EG:
CPU -Printed On The Box-*Ryzen 5 3600X -*4400 Max Boost.Mine is happily hitting 4525Mhz for now.


Spoiler









*Updates to Precision Boost Overdrive for the AMD Ryzen 3000 Series
*


Spoiler



*







*


----------



## Nordic (Jul 29, 2019)

My 3900x has at most hit 4550mhz that I have seen with hwinfo. It averages about 4200mhz when gaming with a game that only uses 2.5 cores. It seems to rarely boost higher that 4250mhz.


----------



## delshay (Jul 29, 2019)

gerardfraser said:


> So I was wondering how much over max boost can you get on a Ryzen 3xxx CPU.
> 
> Motherboard MSI X470 Gaming Plus + 3600X
> Max over boost on 6 of 12 cores is 125Mhz for total of 4525Mhz.
> ...



What is the very first game in the video? looks scary as hell.


----------



## gerardfraser (Jul 29, 2019)

Nordic said:


> My 3900x has at most hit 4550mhz that I have seen with hwinfo. It averages about 4200mhz when gaming with a game that only uses 2.5 cores. It seems to rarely boost higher that 4250mhz.



3900X is capable of hitting 4800Mhz.
Time to try different BIOS and setup PBO Override  and see what happens.



delshay said:


> What is the very first game in the video? looks scary as hell.



Great game and looks and plays awesome in 4K and has some scary stuff.
1.Outlast 2
2.Alien Isolation
3.Valley Benchmark


----------



## Nordic (Jul 29, 2019)

I am still waiting for an update to my motherboard bios.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jul 29, 2019)

Ha, my 3800X won't even go past 4400...
Not a single MHz. That's with a 280 aio liquid cooler. 
Either broken UEFI, or AMD really messed up this time.


----------



## Nordic (Jul 29, 2019)

The IPC gains are certainly noticeable. It is faster than my old 4790k, but I basically have a 4200mhz cpu that sometimes clocks higher if conditions are right. I am happy that I have a performance improvement, but intel is much more consistent with the higher clocks.


----------



## gerardfraser (Aug 7, 2019)

Motherboard MSI X470 Gaming Plus + 3600X
Max Override Boost 182.2Mhz on 1-6 of 12 cores for total up to 4582.1Mhz.
Settings Used


Spoiler



My Settings for boost up to 4582.1Mhz
OS-1903 Build 18362.267
AMD ComboPI1.0.0.3
AMD_Chipset_Drivers_v1.07.29.0115-Release -July 30 2019 with AMD Ryzen™ Power Saver Plan
BIOS set  to Enhanced Mode 4 for MSI Motherboard


My settings for videos boost up to 4525Mhz gaming/Cinebench
OS-1903 Build 18362.267
AMD ComboPI1.0.0.3
AMD_Chipset_Drivers_v1.07.07.0725-Release Day -July 7 2019 with AMD Ryzen™ Power Saver Plan
BIOS set  to Enhanced Mode 4 for MSI Motherboard/LCC CPU/SOC 2


----------



## Nordic (Aug 7, 2019)

I enabled pbo overdrive. I haven't caught it going over 4550mhz, and that is at idle. If I put any kind of load on the cpu, be it single core or multicore loads, it will only run at 4200-4250mhz. What use is AMDs boost if it only works effectively at idle?


----------



## advanced3 (Aug 7, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> Ha, my 3800X won't even go past 4400...
> Not a single MHz. That's with a 280 aio liquid cooler.
> Either broken UEFI, or AMD really messed up this time.



3700X...Cooled with a Kraken X62 and has never once boosted a core over 4.3Ghz.


----------



## gerardfraser (Aug 8, 2019)

Nordic said:


> I enabled pbo overdrive. I haven't caught it going over 4550mhz, and that is at idle. If I put any kind of load on the cpu, be it single core or multicore loads, it will only run at 4200-4250mhz. What use is AMDs boost if it only works effectively at idle?


I am sure AMD will get worked out by the end of September,I can only show people how it is supposed to work and what I did to get it working.
I only game so the way it works as is for my combination of gear suits me fine.
For someone who bought any combination CPU/Motherboard and the gear does not work as intended even though it is a fast CPU would make me submit tickets to AMD/Motherboard Manufactures everyday or I would return my gear.


----------



## Nordic (Aug 8, 2019)

Don't get me wrong, I am happy with my purchase of a 3900x. I am annoyed with amd's boost feature because it doesn't really work as it should. I have no faith that amd will release any combination of drivers or bios revisions that will improve boost. These are 4.2ghz chips being sold as 4.6ghz chips.

Edit: @TheLostSwede what temps are you getting under load with that cooler? I hit about 68c with my mugen. I am thinking about going back to custom watercooling which could keep the cpu at 40c. I wonder if temps that low might actually make a difference.


----------



## purecain (Aug 8, 2019)

i'm in the same position with my 3900x. I sit at 4.2 most of the time. odd boosts to 4.4. if its gone higher than that I havnt noticed. I havnt even looked at the setting properly but hopefully I should be able to set a higher boost clock.


----------



## Xzibit (Aug 8, 2019)

advanced3 said:


> 3700X...Cooled with a Kraken X62 and has never once boosted a core over 4.3Ghz.



Really? I thought I had a bad one but even I got 4350 with the Wraith Prism


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Aug 8, 2019)

Why is your Vcore so high 1.5-1.6 during load.

Are you trying to kill your cpu?


----------



## Xzibit (Aug 8, 2019)

oxrufiioxo said:


> Why is your Vcore so high 1.5-1.6 during load.
> 
> Are you trying to kill your cpu?



Single core PBO+. Hes allowing the CPU to zip half the juice of what his CPU is rated for (stock) into 1core


----------



## purecain (Aug 8, 2019)

His cpu is doing that by itself, its for the boost. I lowered it on my old 2700x but the new thinking on the matter is that amd intended this much voltage to be used in these such cases.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Aug 8, 2019)

purecain said:


> His cpu is doing that by itself, its for the boost. I lowered it on my old 2700x but the new thinking on the matter is that amd intended this much voltage to be used in these such cases.



My 3900X sits in the 1.35 range during load with pbo enabled so him hitting near 1.6 seemed odd to me


----------



## Xzibit (Aug 8, 2019)

oxrufiioxo said:


> My 3900X sits in the 1.35 range during load with pbo enabled so him hitting near 1.6 seemed odd to me



It will vary by motherboard PBO+ settings. Hes running MSI enhance 4 might be different  on ASUS, ASRock, Gigabyte.


----------



## purecain (Aug 8, 2019)

I noticed it on the asus crosshair VI  hero. I lowered it at the time.


----------



## gerardfraser (Aug 8, 2019)

Well no worries on my part about CPU reading voltage in Boost mode.It is fine and can read up to 1.57v CPU ,the CPU is just doing it own thing  as purecain and Xzibit pointed out.

How about I spread the love around for my CPU with some low voltage .Actually I can run 4250Mhz and there is no difference in gaming on the Ryzen CPU,but I like the boost even if it does not matter for performance.
3600X All Core Overclock 4425 Mhz CPU 1.325V for *oxrufiioxo *so do not feel to bad for me.It is all good ,really it is.Plus i bought 2 x 3600X in case one blows up ,also they have warranty with years left on it.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Aug 8, 2019)

advanced3 said:


> 3700X...Cooled with a Kraken X62 and has never once boosted a core over 4.3Ghz.


Yeah, after some back and forth with AMD's support, they said they're aware of this issue happening for some people and they're working on it...
Let's see what happens.
Gigabyte released a new UEFI for my board this week, but it made zero difference.



Nordic said:


> Don't get me wrong, I am happy with my purchase of a 3900x. I am annoyed with amd's boost feature because it doesn't really work as it should. I have no faith that amd will release any combination of drivers or bios revisions that will improve boost. These are 4.2ghz chips being sold as 4.6ghz chips.
> 
> Edit: @TheLostSwede what temps are you getting under load with that cooler? I hit about 68c with my mugen. I am thinking about going back to custom watercooling which could keep the cpu at 40c. I wonder if temps that low might actually make a difference.



Around 70 during heavy load, less in games.


----------



## Nordic (Aug 8, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> Around 70 during heavy load, less in games.


That is disappointing. I have never been a fan of the aio cooling when air cooling performs just as well. I have yet to find results from someone with true custom water cooling. I might have to set it up myself just to see if less than 50c temps do offer better performance as rumored.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Aug 8, 2019)

Nordic said:


> That is disappointing. I have never been a fan of the aio cooling when air cooling performs just as well. I have yet to find results from someone with true custom water cooling. I might have to set it up myself just to see if less than 50c temps do offer better performance as rumored.



Disappointing? Keep in mind that I live somewhere hot and humid, so can't really compare to what it would be like in a cooler climate.
Also, my cooler is set to quiet, which I guess means not the very best cooling performance.
I can have a play later and see what it does at a higher "noise" setting.

This is after 2:30 minutes at 100% load.


----------



## londiste (Aug 8, 2019)

The maximum I saw for my 3600X was 4300MHz for a split second. With any actual load 4249MHz and usually 4219MHz.
Software-reported voltages and power consumption figures are roughly in the same range as on screenshots.

Load temperatures are going to be awful with 1-2 core loads. Zen2 gives 1.5V to single core and 1.45V to two cores on default settings, pushing large part of the TDP into 1 or 2 cores. All-core load temperatures are considerably better, both because voltage and resulting power consumption are lower as well as heated area is bigger.


----------



## silkstone (Aug 8, 2019)

gerardfraser said:


> So I was wondering how much over max boost can you get on a Ryzen 3xxx CPU.
> 
> Motherboard MSI X470 Gaming Plus + 3600X
> Max over boost on 6 of 12 cores is 125Mhz for total of 4525Mhz.
> ...



I can't even hit 4 GHz on my 3600, though I think it might have more to do with the cheapo x370 mainboard rather than the CPU itself.


----------



## gerardfraser (Aug 8, 2019)

silkstone said:


> I can't even hit 4 GHz on my 3600, though I think it might have more to do with the cheapo x370 mainboard rather than the CPU itself.


Just bad BIOS,it will be fixed.I have the cheapest X470 motherboard and it works like a champ.

Another video on how boost should work for all


----------



## silkstone (Aug 9, 2019)

gerardfraser said:


> Just bad BIOS,it will be fixed.I have the cheapest X470 motherboard and it works like a champ.
> 
> Another video on how boost should work for all



I don't think so. I've been through all the bios revisions, including the latest that was released a few days ago. It is literally the cheapest mobo possible, the Gigabyte AX370-D3H


----------



## TheLostSwede (Aug 9, 2019)

silkstone said:


> I don't think so. I've been through all the bios revisions, including the latest that was released a few days ago. It is literally the cheapest mobo possible, the Gigabyte AX370-D3H


It's apparently so cheap, that it doesn't exist...


----------



## Wavetrex (Aug 9, 2019)

He made some typos:





						GA-AX370M-DS3H (rev. 1.x) Key Features | Motherboard - GIGABYTE Global
					

Lasting Quality from GIGABYTE.GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™ motherboards bring together a unique blend of features and technologies that offer users the absolute ...




					www.gigabyte.com
				



It is indeed a garbage board, 4-phase main VRM.... ugh.

I wouldn't even put an 1700X in that, let alone a ryzen 3000 with 8+ cores...

(on the other hand, it's bios was upgraded to AGESA 1.0.0.3... so theoretically it supports .... 3900X)








						GA-AX370M-DS3H (rev. 1.x) Support | Motherboard - GIGABYTE Global
					

Lasting Quality from GIGABYTE.GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™ motherboards bring together a unique blend of features and technologies that offer users the absolute ...




					www.gigabyte.com
				



But.. nope. Just no.


----------



## gerardfraser (Aug 9, 2019)

silkstone said:


> I don't think so. I've been through all the bios revisions, including the latest that was released a few days ago. It is literally the cheapest mobo possible, the Gigabyte AX370-D3H


You can disagree,I have the cheapest X470 Motherboard but my motherboard can go past max boost on all cores  up to 4525 Mhz light loads while running Cinebench20/light gaming.I can only make a video and show people how CPU should be working on the motherboard.


----------



## Nordic (Aug 9, 2019)

What is funny is that his cpu on his cheap motherboard boosts higher than my setup.


----------



## Steevo (Aug 9, 2019)

Nordic said:


> What is funny is that his cpu on his cheap motherboard boosts higher than my setup.


Years ago I bought a Uber expensive board to run a quad core that overcooked like a turd. Sometimes silicon lottery is just that.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Aug 9, 2019)

Steevo said:


> Years ago I bought a Uber expensive board to run a quad core that overcooked like a turd. Sometimes silicon lottery is just that.



That would be fair if all things were equal. What still bugs me, is that the 3800X CPUs seem to have little to no benefit over the 3700X, as they boost as high and seem to perform nearly identical. Yet, the MSRP is $70 higher...


----------



## silkstone (Aug 10, 2019)

Wavetrex said:


> He made some typos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, The AsRock B450 I wanted was out of stock and I was impatient. I bought it to run an Athlon 200GE, which it is fine for, then realized I needed more CPU power for what I was doing!
The CPU I have in is a 6 core. I'd never go any higher on this board.



gerardfraser said:


> You can disagree,I have the cheapest X470 Motherboard but my motherboard can go past max boost on all cores  up to 4525 Mhz light loads while running Cinebench20/light gaming.I can only make a video and show people how CPU should be working on the motherboard.



I'm not just randomly disagreeing. There are Youtube reviews on this board showing that it does not have the power to boost 1st gen Ryzens to their full speed because they aren't able to supply the wattage required. Belive me, I really hope I am wrong and a future Bios update fixes this, but I am not holding out much hope.



Nordic said:


> What is funny is that his cpu on his cheap motherboard boosts higher than my setup.



3.95 Ghz on a 6 core is higher than what you get?


----------



## Nordic (Aug 10, 2019)

silkstone said:


> 3.95 Ghz on a 6 core is higher than what you get?


His original post said he boosts to 4525mhz. Mine so rarely gets that hi.


----------



## silkstone (Aug 10, 2019)

Nordic said:


> His original post said he boosts to 4525mhz. Mine so rarely gets that hi.



Ah, my apologies. I thought you were referring to my boost clocks.


----------



## gerardfraser (Aug 11, 2019)

Added some screens to try to get my stupid point across somewhat.The CPU's can boost higher than what's written on the box and there is show much BS out there that they can not.It is all in the BIOS really.

Cinebench 20 all cores hit and past Maximum boost written on the box of 4400Mhz

Valley Benchmark all cores hit and past Maximum boost written on the box of 4400Mhz.












Screens from video if you do not want to look at the boring stuff.


Cinebench20

Core 0=4450Mhz

Core 1=4450Mhz

Core 2=4425Mhz

Core 3=4425Mhz

Core 4=4400Mhz

Core 5=4400Mhz


Valley Benchmark

Core 0=4525Mhz

Core 1=4525Mhz

Core 2=4425Mhz

Core 3=4425Mhz

Core 4=4400Mhz

Core 5=4450Mhz



Spoiler









find nearest open gas station


----------



## Nordic (Aug 11, 2019)

I guess it is possible, but will I ever see it? I sincerely do not think so. I hope to be proven wrong.


----------



## gerardfraser (Aug 11, 2019)

I think AMD will fix BIOS but they were getting quite the backlash for having High Idle voltage and they may keep controlling boost to around 4250Mhz -4350Mhz and 1.4v-1.44v Range on most BIOS depending on balance/high power plans.
Maybe it is time for BIOS modding to make a resurgence like in this thread for 2600/2700.








						Ryzen BIOS mods + how to update BIOS correctly
					

On this page I will publish modified bios   Changes:  - unlocked Precision Boost Overdrive Scalar (feature of 470th motherboards for zen +) - SOC OVERCLOCK VID (feature of 470th motherboards for zen +) - unlocked AMD_CBS + sub menu - unlocked additional DRAM parameters  - unlocked VDDP voltage -...




					www.overclock.net


----------



## londiste (Aug 11, 2019)

gerardfraser said:


> Added some screens to try to get my stupid point across somewhat.The CPU's can boost higher than what's written on the box and there is show much BS out there that they can not.It is all in the BIOS really.


This is not very comforting if this does not happen with my motherboard and CPU. We know it can, there's enough evidence around the internet. Similarly there is a lot of evidence about never reaching states boost spec.


----------



## purecain (Aug 12, 2019)

I,m noticing a higher boost atm, with 4.6Ghz a regular occurrence in task manager.


----------



## gerardfraser (Aug 12, 2019)

Do not know how to edit my post.

EDIT Aug 12 2019:Let me start by saying I was wrong and I apologize for any misinformation I supplied due to my ignorance.
 I was aware of Third-Party Monitoring Tools not being as accurate as Ryzen Master and I just ignored that fact all together.

I have started testing with Ryzen Master only now to see what the actual clocks on my Ryzen 3600X really is.
Although I still get over Max Boost as what is written on the box so I have no recourse to complain to AMD or refund my CPU'S.
Also they are still fast little CPU's Still happy.

I have only witness Cinebench20 hitting Max Boost on 2 cores as of testing today.I will test some more with different BIOS and if any change is observed I will post back.


----------

